# Bow Shooting High



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

is your peep right where you want it? If so......

1.put your sight back to normal
2.move your rest up
3. adjust from there


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Even if you pins are at the same height above the arrow at rest, the difference may be due to the difference in the distance that the pins set away from the bow. At full draw the line of the arrow and the line of the sights are on two different planes.


----------



## Donali (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok here it goes, I am not smarter than a fifth grader.......After all of the frustration of trying to get my bow shooting lower, I disassembled the sight and was going to replace it with another and low and behold there was another set of mounting holes in the pin window bracket. I was elated to find this and now my bow is punching holes where I am looking. Thanks for the response and now the local deer population is going to pay the price......


----------

